# Team Associated TC4



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

*Team Associated RC10 TC4 Touring Car* 







Team Associated’s revolutionary TC3 set the benchmark for touring car performance and quickly became the choice of winning racers all over the world. The TC3’s race-proven shaft-drive design captured many national and international championships in the past few years, and has spawned numerous imitations. Now the Team is proud to introduce the next generation RC10TC4 Touring Car… the refinement of the proven TC3 racing platform, optimized with more precise tuning features, better balance, and greater durability.








The TC4’s chassis has been designed with the batteries moved closer to the centerline of the car… a favorite TC3 modification of many Factory Team drivers. This “mass centralization” allows quicker directional transitions, and the narrower chassis provides more side-to-side roll clearance.

The inline motor mounting system features an all-new machined aluminum motor mount which not only provides greater motor stability, but also functions as an integral heatsink to draw heat away from today’s hotter modified motors. An optional “Factory Team” TC4 chassis forced air duct system will be offered to provide even greater airflow to the motor.








Up front, the TC4 features the double-decked impact-resistant plastic and lightweight foam bumper system adopted from the Nitro TC3. The shock towers have also been redesigned for greater strength, and now have four upper shock mounting hole options. The rear body mounts have also been relocated outward on the shock tower to give wider support to the body.

The drivetrain of the TC4 has received many refinements, including a new design 6061 T6 blue anodized aluminum drive shaft that fits in stronger, beefed-up composite drive cups. The included genuine Kimbrough 72-tooth spur gear mounts on a more secure, 3-bolt hub with 6 mounting positions to fit most any spur gear. The blue aluminum MIP CVD’s have also been upgraded from the previous-generation TC3, and are now thicker and 3 times stronger for maximum resistance to bending. The molded composite wheel hex drives now feature a “star drive” shape which allows more exact manufacturing tolerances, and a more precise fit with most standard touring car wheels. The TC4 comes standard with blue anodized aluminum threaded shock bodies, a feature previously included only on the Factory Team level kits.








The TC4’s all-new suspension components spent many months of development in Area 51, resulting in major improvements in adjustability, precision, and strength. The inner arm hinge pins are now larger-diameter, 40% stronger, and are captured in the arm mounts by pivot balls to provide consistently free, non-binding movement. This floating hinge pin system allowed us to develop an all-new anti-dive, anti-squat suspension adjustment shim system front and rear. The wheelbase is now adjustable .090” at the inboard suspension hinge pins, providing, total of .180 adjustment. Both the front and rear suspension links feature vertical ballstud adjustment for making precise changes in your chassis’roll-center.

The steering system has also been optimized, and now features a new dual-bellcrank/rack configuration similar to the Nitro TC3. This ball-bearing supported system is less susceptible to capturing track debris that could bind up the rack’s movement, and also features an integral spring-loaded servo saver and ackerman adjustments using the optional ballstud spacers.








Of course, the TC4 will be supported by a full line of “Factory Team” performance parts, including blue titanium turnbuckles, optional radial heatsinks, a forced air-duct system, and the entire range of graphite chassis components.

#30100 Team Associated RC10TC4 Team Kit
Suggested retail price:$369.99
Projected Availability: September 2004


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

I will stay with my pro 4 for now. Im sure the pro 4 driveline is still more free, and the rest of the car is almost the same as the pro 4 BUT still a great car associated!


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm a losi guy, but that looks like a real good sedan. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

Me want!


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

everybody is talking about the drivetrain and wether it is free or not. from what I understand AE redid the cases because I bought a FTTC3 a couple of months ago and they required very very little work and the car spins fro like 8-10 seconds built like the book says and with stock bearings.


----------



## XXX-SCapece (Apr 28, 2004)

I guess HPI didn't patent the Pro 4. How else could AE get away with a burn like that? Shame on associated for making a plastic Pro4..


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

I don't see the simalarities??? please enlighten us more.


----------



## joneser (Oct 28, 2002)

The similarities he must be talking about are the rear hinge pin mounts and their adjustability. I am not a fan of the TC3 but calling the TC4 a plastic Pro4 is hilarious since much of the pro4 is nothing but a refined tc3. I will stick with my Xray but I am sure the tc4 will be a winner in the next few months.


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

I love the changes on the car I think the only grip I have is that associated runs cars to the death and rarely make updates. with that being said it looks like the only things that carry over from the tc3 are the cases and shocks. it is going to be sweet just think how cool this car will look all decked out in blue.


----------



## Dabear95 (Mar 1, 2004)

I'm pre-ordered at my LHS, number one on the list at Larry's 

I like the changes, and it will work out well since I'm trying to get a buddy into the hobby. I'll sell him my TC3, after he tries it out I KNOW he will be hooked.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Just Curious also why they refuse to go back to wooven carbon fiber? almost everyone else is using it. Yes that was one similarity between the pro 4 was the new hinge pin design, also the new steering is a smaller version of the hpi, and good point eric the hpi was a refined tc3, smoother driveline stronger parts. But also the associated used HPI looking suspension arms as well. Not saying the TC4 is a copy just similar, and I am sure it will be very competitive, associated has a huge reputation with winning races!


----------



## XXX-SCapece (Apr 28, 2004)

joneser said:


> The similarities he must be talking about are the rear hinge pin mounts and their adjustability. I am not a fan of the TC3 but calling the TC4 a plastic Pro4 is hilarious since much of the pro4 is nothing but a refined tc3. I will stick with my Xray but I am sure the tc4 will be a winner in the next few months.


Pivot ball hinge pins, narrowed chassis, bell crank steering, adjustable servo saver, HPI "like" arms, aluminium motor mount, shims to adjust roll center(used to be on shock tower) Anti-drive adjustment shims....

I understand that there are only so many ways to design a shaft drive car, but every innovation the Pro 4 had over the other cars was meerly copied.


----------



## Shumacher 99 (Jan 7, 2004)

It's Associated so you know it will be a great car. Think hard on the last time they put something out and it didn't win championships????? HPI pro 3 (nuff said) and to think Associated having to take something from HPI hahahhahahahahahahahaha. The car is only better than the current TC3 and it still winning races . I am for sure getting one soon as it's avaliable


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

this should answer some questions about the car. got it off the AE site

Will there be a kit to convert from TC3 to TC4?
No.

Can I use my TC3 shocks and shock springs on the TC4?
Yes.

Will my TC3 body fit the TC4?
Yes, but new holes will have to be drilled. No body comes in the TC4 kit.

Can I use the TC4’s chassis on my TC3?
No.

Can I use the TC4 shock towers on my TC3?
Yes.

Can I use the TC4 drive shaft and drive cups in my TC3?
Yes.

Can I use the TC4’s MIP CVDs in my TC3?
Yes.

Can my TC3 rims fit on the TC4?
Yes.

Are you planning on a rally conversion?
No.

Will there be a Factory Team version TC4?
Yes, but not for a year or so.

Will there be an RTR version TC4?
Yes, perhaps around the first month of 2005.

What new parts from the TC4 will fit on my TC3?
Chassis braces, steering knuckles, rear hub carriers, shock towers, shafts, drive cups.


----------



## Bodido (Oct 18, 2001)

XXX-SCapece. All of those "innovations" on Pro4 have been done on rc cars in the freakin 80's. Neither the Pro4 or tc4 are breaking new ground with their designs. The Pro4 is great, I have one and love it, trust me. But please....

There are very few touring cars out that DON'T have the innovations you speak of.


You've GOT to be joking. Right?


----------



## XXX-SCapece (Apr 28, 2004)

Bodido said:


> XXX-SCapece. All of those "innovations" on Pro4 have been done on rc cars in the freakin 80's. Neither the Pro4 or tc4 are breaking new ground with their designs. The Pro4 is great, I have one and love it, trust me. But please....
> 
> There are very few touring cars out that DON'T have the innovations you speak of.
> 
> ...


"Innovations" WAS too strong a word. How about a collaboration of technology. 

The carpet season will be Pro4 TC4 1-2 or 2-1 all winter long


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Well I know I will be sticking with Associated. The RS4's I've had in the past were a pain to tune in and the settings always changed from race to race. With my TC3, it was great right out of the box, and if it did need changes it was uaually a slight one. One question on the TC4 though... When will it be out?


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

late sept or early oct 04


----------



## Apl Hed (Mar 6, 2002)

tc4 looks nice.


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

just checked tower hobbies these kits are the team kits and are going to sell from them for like $221.99 so that means about 230.00 lhs


----------



## Dabear95 (Mar 1, 2004)

Browsing tower and the carbon parts just showed up. The LHS should have them shortly I would think.


----------



## DrtRcrM87 (Sep 8, 2002)

As for Associated running their cars to death,why fix,it if it ain't broke.TC3's are still winning races.Too many updates and revisions only cost more $$.Updates and revisions say,"maybe it isn't rite/or perfect the 1st time"!!?? I'm not slappin HPI,but why did they do 4 sedans to get it rite,and the A Team only 1?? Kudos to the Pro 4,still the TC4 is a 3 car with some refinements,I belive you'll see the TC4 on the #1 podium quite a bit.
Just my 2 cents.Peace my friends!!


----------



## XXX-SCapece (Apr 28, 2004)

DrtRcr87 said:


> As for Associated running their cars to death,why fix,it if it ain't broke.TC3's are still winning races.Too many updates and revisions only cost more $$.Updates and revisions say,"maybe it isn't rite/or perfect the 1st time"!!?? I'm not slappin HPI,but why did they do 4 sedans to get it rite,and the A Team only 1?? Kudos to the Pro 4,still the TC4 is a 3 car with some refinements,I belive you'll see the TC4 on the #1 podium quite a bit.
> Just my 2 cents.Peace my friends!!


AE only put 1 (10th place)and Losi put 2 cars(8th and 9th) in the Amain. Baker was in the D main. Ohh yeah, HPI 2nd and 3rd, w/ 3 cars in the A-main.


----------



## DOM0315 (May 28, 2005)

Does anyone know if you can buy the carbon fiber chassies for the new factory TC4
and use the parts from the tub chassis tc4 or is a whole new car! In other words can
you use the parts from the TC4 now and just buy the chassis?


----------



## John Card (Feb 4, 2004)

From what I heard (from an Associated employee) there will be a conversion kit offered to do that.


----------

